# leaving my husbamd



## blackberry37 (Jul 16, 2013)

I need help, yrsterday I finally left my husband. We have been together 5 years and married for one. I don't know what I did to make him hate me, About 4 months ago my husband went out of town to work for 3 weeks. Before he left he was affectionate and sensual and telling me he loved me. Afther 3 days there, he no longer told me he loved me, when I said it to him there was just an awkward silence. but I just continue to hold on to hope. But the day before he was scheduled to return home he sent me a text saying he no longer wanted to be married, but he still wanted to be with me. my heart broke yet he insisted that he wanted to be with me. He came home and everything seemed okay for a few weeks, then he came home and told me he had rented an apartment around the corner from me. He just needed space, I heard this before.I didn't want to lose him completely so I didn't fight the separation. I redally convinced myself that this would make my marriage better. I had to believe this. Then I saw the text in his phone where he was telling a girl, I say girl because she was 19, my husband is 29 and I'm 37, he was telling her he loved her and wanted her to have his child. He met her while working out of town. I confronted him and called her, but of course at 19 she didn't understand how wrong this was and said she would continue seeing him.

I forgave hi for this and things were okay. we were dating and spending the night at each others home. He came for dinner every night, I drove him to work and picked him up, just what a wife is supposed to do. Then I found out about all the women he had been intimate with in our neighborhood, I was hurt and embarrassed and so torn and beat down. we moved from this neighborhood into a new home together with promises to work on things but I caught him two days ago kissing another girl so I finally got up my nerves to leave him. But its taking in me to stay away. I know some may call me stupid but I love him so much and I need some guidance on how to move forward from here. I don't want to feel like this, how can I get my head back in the game and off him . please help me because I still wonder if he will miss me.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

blackberry37 said:


> I need help, yrsterday I finally left my husband. We have been together 5 years and married for one. I don't know what I did to make him hate me, About 4 months ago my husband went out of town to work for 3 weeks. Before he left he was affectionate and sensual and telling me he loved me. Afther 3 days there, he no longer told me he loved me, when I said it to him there was just an awkward silence. but I just continue to hold on to hope. But the day before he was scheduled to return home he sent me a text saying he no longer wanted to be married, but he still wanted to be with me. my heart broke yet he insisted that he wanted to be with me. He came home and everything seemed okay for a few weeks, then he came home and told me he had rented an apartment around the corner from me. He just needed space, I heard this before.I didn't want to lose him completely so I didn't fight the separation. I redally convinced myself that this would make my marriage better. I had to believe this. Then I saw the text in his phone where he was telling a girl, I say girl because she was 19, my husband is 29 and I'm 37, he was telling her he loved her and wanted her to have his child. He met her while working out of town. I confronted him and called her, but of course at 19 she didn't understand how wrong this was and said she would continue seeing him.
> 
> I forgave hi for this and things were okay. we were dating and spending the night at each others home. He came for dinner every night, I drove him to work and picked him up, just what a wife is supposed to do. Then I found out about all the women he had been intimate with in our neighborhood, I was hurt and embarrassed and so torn and beat down. we moved from this neighborhood into a new home together with promises to work on things but I caught him two days ago kissing another girl so I finally got up my nerves to leave him. But its taking in me to stay away. I know some may call me stupid but I love him so much and I need some guidance on how to move forward from here. I don't want to feel like this, how can I get my head back in the game and off him . please help me because I still wonder if he will miss me.



Why do you want to be with a compulsive cheater that has no respect for you and goes around telling some 19 year old that he wants her to have his baby? Why is he chasing teenagers? 

This relation seems to be taking a big toll on you. You need to start the 180º program and move forward. Things will get better!


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Blackberrry,

Do you really love a man who could have easily given you an STD? Do you really want a relationship with a man who clearly cares nothing about you or your feelings? You are 37 years old (several years younger than I am), and still have a LOT of living to do. You deserve to do that living in a happy, healthy relationship. Your husband (though I am loath to call him that, as he doesn't resemble a husband in any way) is either unwilling or unable to provide you with that relationship. 

You are clearly in a self-esteem crisis. You don't deserve what this man is putting you through. Look through this forum. I'm sure that you'll find a link to The 180. I don't profess to know all of the ins and outs of it, but I do know that it's basically a program to take care of yourself. Join a gym. Lose those insecurities, and show that [email protected]$^@#* what he's missing. Most importantly, lose HIM and don't look back. You deserve better. PERIOD!

Mattsmom


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

He doesnt love you and has only been using you. Keep reminding yourself of that, so that you can find your ANGER. The anger will empower you to keep on your path away from him.


----------

